

Show HN: Codementor Office Hours  - weitingliu
https://www.codementor.io/officehours

======
eric_bullington
This is a great idea. Unfortunately, all the upcoming office hours appears to
be web framework stuff, most of which I already am pretty comfortable with or
am comfortable learning on my own. The only exception to this appears to be
Steve's session on open source projects (which I'm sure will be excellent
based on his recent blog post on this topic [1]).

However, I would pay good money to be able to participate in office hours with
an expert who's discussing lower-level stuff: C, C++, Rust, or even some
assembly. I'm really interested in learning more about embedded, but would
also attend any type of systems programming office hours.

I'm pretty hungry to learn more about this kind of lower-level stuff, and I
sometimes get stuck on my own.

I'd also love to participate in a functional programming office hours, and
would pay accordingly. Something with OCaml would be great, or Haskell, etc.
These are all languages I have a superficial understanding of, and would love
to delve deeper.

In short, diversify your offering beyond web stuff and I'll be there.

1\. [http://words.steveklabnik.com/how-to-be-an-open-source-
garde...](http://words.steveklabnik.com/how-to-be-an-open-source-gardener)

~~~
weitingliu
Hi Eric,

This is a great idea - we will diversify our offering as you suggested. If you
have any specific recommendations on which experts you'd like us to invite -
please shoot me an email. Thanks!

------
korzun
Looked at few developers and I don't think most of them could be labeled as
experts in any given language.

There should be a better filter that's not based on 'worked on nothing special
for 20 years' or 'stackoverflow points'.

~~~
pentium10
what kind of developers would you reach out to if you had the chance?

~~~
korzun
Actual technology leaders. Not self proclaimed experts.

One thing that would be great is to have a poll of who users would like to
book and perhaps reach out to them.

------
esonderegger
Scrolling is completely broken for me on ios devices (both an ipad and an
iphone 5c). Why is there so much temptation to mess with how the user scrolls?

~~~
weitingliu
sorry this should be fixed now.

------
weitingliu
Sorry apparently Heroku is down right now:
[https://status.heroku.com/](https://status.heroku.com/)

~~~
kuida0r3
Looks like it's back up.

------
elwell
The youtube'd example on the homepage is not a very strong one because the
mentor's accent is very hard to understand and I would say it destroys the
reputability of the entire platform.

[http://youtu.be/vw5_YyM4hn8?t=3m40s](http://youtu.be/vw5_YyM4hn8?t=3m40s)

------
spython
Co-dementor seems like a great name.

------
mrtimuk
Are the "8 spaces" just for participants in the Q&A? Ie: can I just watch
without signing up and 'participating'?

------
erichurkman
I see 'RSVP available soon' \- is there an email list for when new RSVPs are
available?

~~~
weitingliu
Please sign up and we will announce via our email list in upcoming weeks!

